# 41 weeks pregnant had a sweep and now a show am i in labour!!??



## Delle

hi guys im 41 weeks pregnant today and had a sweep on tuesday where nothing happened so had another sweep yesterday as was at the hospital anyway,since i got back from the hospital last night i had a big bloody show and just before and during it coming out my back felt like it had been kicked in!i also felt really sick :( anyway after the show i went to bed early as my back was killing me and still felt sick,all today iv been feeling like rubbish and my back ache keeps coming and going also with tightenings accross my stomach but they are not very frequent or that long at the moment,does this sound like i may be starting labour?when i was given the sweep at the hospital she said i was 1-2cm dialated and cervix was soft.has anyone had these signs as the start of labour?im getting fed up now :( thanks!!xx


----------



## NaturalMomma

Maybe, maybe not. You'll be soon enough.


----------



## fuffyburra

This is almost exactly how mine started :thumbup: I was also 41 weeks, 2cm, cervix soft, and had a sweep at 2.30 in the afternoon. When I got home I had my show and started having mild contractions. They were definitely stronger than BHs and I had what felt like period cramps in my tummy and back too. They carried on all evening so we did the food shopping to pass the time, and by the time we got home at 9pm they were really quite strong. 

At about midnight my waters broke and the contractions became almost unbearable! By this point they were about 3 minutes apart so we made our way in to hospital only to find I was only 3cm :dohh: but after an hour or so I'd progressed to 4cm, and the rest is history ;) 

Sounds as if something's starting!! So exciting isn't it? My advice is get some sleep, I didn't get any as I was too excitable and I ended up so tired I couldn't push her out :( Not good. Hope this is it for you!! :hugs: Good luck! x x


----------



## Delle

fuffyburra said:


> This is almost exactly how mine started :thumbup: I was also 41 weeks, 2cm, cervix soft, and had a sweep at 2.30 in the afternoon. When I got home I had my show and started having mild contractions. They were definitely stronger than BHs and I had what felt like period cramps in my tummy and back too. They carried on all evening so we did the food shopping to pass the time, and by the time we got home at 9pm they were really quite strong.
> 
> At about midnight my waters broke and the contractions became almost unbearable! By this point they were about 3 minutes apart so we made our way in to hospital only to find I was only 3cm :dohh: but after an hour or so I'd progressed to 4cm, and the rest is history ;)
> 
> Sounds as if something's starting!! So exciting isn't it? My advice is get some sleep, I didn't get any as I was too excitable and I ended up so tired I couldn't push her out :( Not good. Hope this is it for you!! :hugs: Good luck! x x

aww i really hope this means i will be in propa labour soon!im feeling so fed up of waiting and thinking labour is starting when it isnt,its so disheartening :( my back has been really hurting all day so iv just been pottering about having a bath and trying to stay relaxed (which is difficult when i have a 2 year old lol) and im going to go to bed soon so hopefully ill be woken in the night with strong pains!!!!i really hope this progresses tonight its my turn now its not fair!!lol thanks for your post as its cheered me up a bit and made me feel more positive that it is my time!xx


----------



## NuKe

i had a sweep, lost my show the next day and had my DD the day after that!


----------



## fuffyburra

Delle said:


> fuffyburra said:
> 
> 
> This is almost exactly how mine started :thumbup: I was also 41 weeks, 2cm, cervix soft, and had a sweep at 2.30 in the afternoon. When I got home I had my show and started having mild contractions. They were definitely stronger than BHs and I had what felt like period cramps in my tummy and back too. They carried on all evening so we did the food shopping to pass the time, and by the time we got home at 9pm they were really quite strong.
> 
> At about midnight my waters broke and the contractions became almost unbearable! By this point they were about 3 minutes apart so we made our way in to hospital only to find I was only 3cm :dohh: but after an hour or so I'd progressed to 4cm, and the rest is history ;)
> 
> Sounds as if something's starting!! So exciting isn't it? My advice is get some sleep, I didn't get any as I was too excitable and I ended up so tired I couldn't push her out :( Not good. Hope this is it for you!! :hugs: Good luck! x x
> 
> aww i really hope this means i will be in propa labour soon!im feeling so fed up of waiting and thinking labour is starting when it isnt,its so disheartening :( my back has been really hurting all day so iv just been pottering about having a bath and trying to stay relaxed (which is difficult when i have a 2 year old lol) and im going to go to bed soon so hopefully ill be woken in the night with strong pains!!!!i really hope this progresses tonight its my turn now its not fair!!lol thanks for your post as its cheered me up a bit and made me feel more positive that it is my time!xxClick to expand...

Awwww I know how you feel :hugs: Looking back it was only 1 week, but at the time it felt like FOREVER! Let us know if it turns in to anything :thumbup: Hope tonight's the night x x


----------



## Delle

fuffyburra said:


> Delle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fuffyburra said:
> 
> 
> This is almost exactly how mine started :thumbup: I was also 41 weeks, 2cm, cervix soft, and had a sweep at 2.30 in the afternoon. When I got home I had my show and started having mild contractions. They were definitely stronger than BHs and I had what felt like period cramps in my tummy and back too. They carried on all evening so we did the food shopping to pass the time, and by the time we got home at 9pm they were really quite strong.
> 
> At about midnight my waters broke and the contractions became almost unbearable! By this point they were about 3 minutes apart so we made our way in to hospital only to find I was only 3cm :dohh: but after an hour or so I'd progressed to 4cm, and the rest is history ;)
> 
> Sounds as if something's starting!! So exciting isn't it? My advice is get some sleep, I didn't get any as I was too excitable and I ended up so tired I couldn't push her out :( Not good. Hope this is it for you!! :hugs: Good luck! x x
> 
> aww i really hope this means i will be in propa labour soon!im feeling so fed up of waiting and thinking labour is starting when it isnt,its so disheartening :( my back has been really hurting all day so iv just been pottering about having a bath and trying to stay relaxed (which is difficult when i have a 2 year old lol) and im going to go to bed soon so hopefully ill be woken in the night with strong pains!!!!i really hope this progresses tonight its my turn now its not fair!!lol thanks for your post as its cheered me up a bit and made me feel more positive that it is my time!xxClick to expand...
> 
> Awwww I know how you feel :hugs: Looking back it was only 1 week, but at the time it felt like FOREVER! Let us know if it turns in to anything :thumbup: Hope tonight's the night x xClick to expand...

still no sign of this little madam yet :( had awful backache still and irregular contractions all day long but it doesnt seem to be leading to anything,iv just tried sex with my husband (tmi lol) so we will see if that helps lol x oh and got another midwife appointment in the morning for anoher sweep and to organise induction date :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I suggest sex!
What worked for us after sweep :)


----------



## Delle

MummyToAmberx said:


> I suggest sex!
> What worked for us after sweep :)

well it must have worked because i started have pains that night and went into labour the day after!i now have a lovely baby girl :) x


----------



## fuffyburra

CONGRATS!! Well done you :) Sex didn't do a darn thing for me, booo! lol enjoy your gorgeous baby x x


----------



## hew81

Sounds like you could be starting early labor. You may be having some spotting from the sweep. When you start having painful ctx that come and go at regular intervals (i.e. every 5 mins) then you're probably in labor. If you can't talk during your ctx b/c they are that painful, go to the hospital.


----------



## AmberS

Delle said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> I suggest sex!
> What worked for us after sweep :)
> 
> well it must have worked because i started have pains that night and went into labour the day after!i now have a lovely baby girl :) xClick to expand...

Congrats!!!! :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Congrats!! :D


----------

